# الرجاء الدخول لكل مهتم بالفلزات ويرغب بتكوين ثروه كبيره



## حجر الفيلسوف (17 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا انا لست مهندس فى اى فرع من فروع الهندسه لكن سبب دخولى المنتدى هو امر هام ويتلخص انى استطعت الحصول على احجار بركانيه تسمى السينابار او الزنوبر او الزينجفر فالمسمى مختلف من مكان لاخر لكن يجمعهم صيغه كيميائيه واحده وهى (hgs) وهذه الاحجار علمت انها تحتوى على ماده ثمينه يصل سعرها لملايين الجنيهات لكن مختلطه بالكبريت وهذه الماده فلزيه اى معدن وكل مااعلمه عن استخراجها من الحجر انها تسخن فى درجه حراره عاليه تصل الى 450 درجه ويتم فصل الكبريت بخلطه بالاوكسجين منتجا ثانى اكسيد الكبريت وعندما سالت فى منتديات الكيمياء علمت انها تخصص هندسه فلزات لانها استخراج معدن وليست عمليه كيميائيه صرفه والاهم انى وجدت من يشترى منى هذه الماده باسعار خياليه لكنى عاجز عن استخراجها من هذه الاحجار لعدم خبرتى بالفلزات واستخراجها من الصخور البركانيه. ومعى الاوراق اللازمه التى تثبت صحه الاحجار وسلامتها فضلا عن مصدرها الذى يؤكد ذلك لذلك اريد المساعده من اى شخص يستطيع ذلك على ان يقتسم الربح معى بما يرضى الله اذا كان قادرا على ذلك بالفعل وارجو الاهتمام من كل مختص بهذا الامر وعلى الله التوفيق.:11::11::11:


----------



## محمد حمزه (18 مايو 2009)

*حقائق عن الزئبق الأحمر ((( منقول )))*

الزئبق الأحمر

حير العلماء وبيعت زجاجة منه بـ 27 مليون دولار
الزئبق الأحمر بين استخراج كنوز الأرض والانشطار النووي



ينتشر بين الكثير من أوساط الناس وجود كميات كبيرة من الكنوز القديمة المدفونة تحت الأرض وأنها محروسة من الجن وقد شاع بينهم أيضاً قدرة الدجالين والمشعوذين على استخدام الجن في استخراج هذه الكنوز . وقد ارتبطت هذه الاعتقادات بـ " الزئبق الأحمر " الذي يؤكد البعض قدرته الهائلة على تسخير الجان لاستخراج هذه الكنوز وسرقة الأموال من خزائن البنوك ، وظهر تبعاً لذلك ما سمي بـ " التنزيل " وهو ما يمارسه الدجالون والمشعوذون من تنزيل الأموال المسروقة للزبون عن طريق استخدام الجن ..
وفي هذه الحلقة نقف بكم على حقيقة " الزئبق الأحمر" وعلاقته باستخراج الكنوز ، ونقدم لكم تجربة مشعوذ تاب إلى الله كانت له تجارب في هذا المجال ، ونعرض لكم بعض قضايا النصب والاحتيال التي مارسها البعض لترويج الزئبق الأحمر ، ونقدم لكم في النهاية رؤية شرعية حول هذا الأمر .. من خلال هذه الحلقة المثيرة والمليئة بالحكايات الغريبة عن الزئبق الأحمر واستخراج الكنوز .


حـقـيـقـة الـزئـبـق الأحـمـر 


وللتعرف على حقيقة " الزئبق الأحمر " نذكر لكم هذه الحادثة : فقد وقع بين أيدي المحقق الصحفي البريطاني " غوين روبرتس " تقرير أعد لعناية " يوجيني " وزير الخارجية الروسي الذي كان وقتئذ على رأس جهاز الاستخبارات الروسية ، عن حقيقة مادة الزئبق الأحمر .
وقد ذكر ذلك التقرير أن ما كان يعرف بالاتحاد السوفييتي بدأ بإنتاج هذه المادة عام 1968م في مركز " دوبنا " للأبحاث النووية ، وأن الكيماويين المتخصصين يعرفون هذه المادة بهذا الرمز ( h925 b206 ) وهي مادة تبلغ كثافتها ( 23 ) جراماً في السنتيمتر المكعب . وقد أحدثت هذه الدرجة الفائقة من الكثافة بلبلة في عقول العلماء الغربيين ، إذ أنها أعلى من درجة كثافة أي مادة معروفة في العالم ، بما في ذلك المعادن النقية .. ومن المعروف أن كثافة الزئبق المستخدم في قياس درجات الحرارة تبلغ (6,13 ) جراماً في السنتيمتر المكعب ، فيما تبلغ كثافة البلوتونيوم النقي أقل قليلاً من (20) جراماً في السنتيمتر المكعب الواحد . ويعتبر الزئبق الأحمر من المواد النادرة جداً وثمنه قد يصل إلى ملايين الدولارات . 
وقصة الزئبق الأحمر ارتبطت قديماً وحديثاً بالجن والشياطين والكنوز . ولكنه في الواقع أخطر من ذلك بكثير خاصة وأنه يدخل مباشرة في صناعة الأسلحة المتطورة ، كما يدخل في صناعة النشاط الذري بمختلف أنواعه . ويؤكد بعض الباحثين في علم الآثار أن هناك بالفعل ما يسمى " الزئبق الأحمر " وهو عبارة عن بودرة معدنية حمراء اللون ذات إشعاع ، لا تزال تستخدم في عمليات ذات صلة بالانشطار النووي ومصدر تصنيعه وتصديره لدول العالم هو بعض دول الاتحاد السوفييتي السابق ، إذ تقوم بعض العصابات بتهريبه من داخل المفاعلات النووية هناك ليباع بملايين الدولارات في بعض دول العالم . 


الزجاجة التي أثارت القضية 


في بداية الأربعينات من القرن الماضي تم اكتشاف زجاجة تخص أحد كبار قواد الجيش في عصر الأسرة 27 " آمون.تف.نخت " الذي تم تحنيطه في داخل تابوته نتيجة عدم التمكن من تحنيط جده خارج المقبرة بسبب أحداث سياسية مضطربة في عصره .
وقد بدأ الحديث عن الزئبق الأحمر في الأصل بعدما عثر الأثري المصري زكي سعد على سائل ذي لون بني يميل إلى الاحمرار أسفل مومياء " آمون.تف.نخت " قائد الجيوش المصرية خلال عصر الأسرة (27) ولا يزال هذا السائل محفوظاً في زجاجة تحمل خاتم وشعار الحكومة المصرية ، وتوجد داخل متحف التحنيط في مدينة الأقصر . وتعتبر هذه الزجاجة السبب الرئيسي في انتشار كل ما يشاع عن ما يسمى بالزئبق الأحمر المصري . وهذه المقبرة قد وجدت بحالتها ولم تفتح منذ تم دفنها ، وعندما تم فتح التابوت الخاص بالمومياء الخاص بـ " آمون.تف.نخت " وجد بجوارها سائل به بعض المواد المستخدمة في عملية التحنيط وهي عبارة عن ( ملح نطرون ، ونشارة خشب ، وراتنج صمغي ، ودهون عطرية ، ولفائف كتانية ، وترينتينا ) .
ونتيجة إحكام غلق التابوت على الجسد والمواد المذكورة ، حدثت عملية تفاعل بين مواد التحنيط الجافة والجسد ، أنتجت هذا السائل الذي وضع في هذه الزجاجة ، وبتحليله وجد أنه يحتوي على ( 90،86 % ) سوائل آدمية ( ماء ، دم أملاح ، أنسجة رقيقة ) و ( 7،36 % ) أملاح معدنية ( ملح النطرون ) و ( 0،12 % ) محلول صابوني و (0،01 % ) أحماض أمينية ، و ( 1،65 % ) مواد التحنيط ( راتنج ، صمغ + مادة بروتينية ) .
وقد أدى انتشار خبر اكتشاف هذه الزجاجة إلى وقوع الكثير من عمليات النصب والاحتيال منها ما تداولته الصحف قبل عدة سنوات عن تعرض شخصية عربية مرموقة لعملية نصب عندما نصب عليه البعض بيع زجاجة تحتوي على الزئبق الأحمر المصري بمبلغ 27 مليون دولار ، وقد حرر محضر بهذه الواقعة تحت رقم ( 17768 ) إداري قسم جنحة نصب ، بجمهورية مصر العربية . ومن أحدث قضايا الزئبق الأحمر تلك التي أمر اللواء أحمد شفيع مساعد وزير الداخلية المصري لأمن الجيزة بتحويل المتهمين فيها للنيابة للتحقيق معهم . وكانت مباحث الجيزة قد ألقت القبض على طالب اسمه أحمد محمد أحمد ومدرس في مدرسة أوسيم التابع لمحافظة الجيزة اسمه صابر السيد ، وبحوزتهما قارورة تحتوي على الزئبق الأحمر ، زعما أنهما بواسطته استدلا على آثار مدفونة تحت الأرض ، وعثرت المباحث معهما بالفعل على قطع أثرية تنتمي لعصور مختلفة وتقدر قيمتها بسبعة ملايين جنيه إضافة إلى سائل أحمر اللون ، قالا أنه ساعدهما في العثور على الكنز وقالا في التحقيقات أن شخصاً ثالثاً استعمل هذا الزئبق الأحمر في تحضير الجان ، وأن هذا الجان قادهما إلى الآثار المدفونة تحت منزل أحدهما .




اعترافات مشعوذ تائب 


حول علاقة الزئبق الأحمر بالجن وباستخراج الكنوز .. يقول حامد آدم وهو مشعوذ تاب إلى الله وتحول إلى داعية ، عن هذه العلاقة : إن تلك حقيقة وإن الجن يطلبون الزئبق الأحمر ، من الإنسان وهو غالي الثمن وقد يصل سعره إلى مئات الألوف بل ملايين الدولارات ، لأن الواحد من الجن يتغذى به ويساعده في إطالة عمره ، ويجعله شاباً ويعطيه قوة ، هذا الزئبق الأحمر لن يكون له أي مفعول على الجان إلا إذا حصل عليه من إنسان . ومن دونه لا يؤثر فيه ، ولهذا يطلب الجان من الدجال والمشعوذ الذي يتعامل معه أن يحضر له هذا الزئبق الأحمر بكميات معينة بقوة ونقاء يصلان إلى ( 93،7 % ) ومقابل هذا يعطي الجان الإنسان أموالاً ضخمة يسرقها من البنوك ومن مطابع العملة في البلدان المختلفة . وقد يخدع الجان الإنسان بأن يعطيه هذا المال لاستخدامه فترة معينة لا تتعدى أسابيع أو أياماً حسب إنفاقه مع حارس المال من الجن والآخرين الجن . وهكذا تتم عمليات " التنزيل " المعقدة وفق اتفاقيات بين الجن والإنسان ، والجن والجن .
ويعترف حامد آدم بأنه قام بهذا العمل لصالح أحد الأشخاص عام 1995 وكانت الكمية ( 800 ) جرام ، وقد نفذت العملية وأحضر الجان لصاحب الزئبق مالاً من فئة الدولار الواحد . ويضيف حامد عن أساليب الشعوذة وتغيير الأشياء إلى مال ويقول إنه كان يحول أوراق الشجر إلى مال وفق تعاويذ معينة ، بعضها لفترة معينة وأخرى لمدة طويلة . وقد سألت الجن مرة من أين يحضر هذه الأموال ، فقال : إنها من كندا من مطبعة العملة لديهم . ويؤكد حامد إن هذا العمل لا علاقة له بالدين أو القرآن . ويعترف أنه تعلم هذا السحر من شيخ هندي قابله في منطقة على الحدود التشادية النيجيرية ، وهو من أشهر الذين يدعون أنهم يعلمون الشخص الكمال أو ما يزعمون أنه التعامل مع الله سبحانه وتعالى والرسول مباشرة . ويستخدم هؤلاء الدجالون أسماء غريبة يدعون أنها سريالية وهي في الحقيقة أسماء لسفهاء الجن الذين يتعاملون معهم ، وحتى يعطي هؤلاء لأنفسهم هالة يدعون أنهم في حضرة روحية .


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (11 يونيو 2009)

many thanks for all of you


----------



## Dr Nasshib (20 يونيو 2009)

*Dr NAsshib*

يا حبذا لو تحذف هذه الترهات من المنتدى . حامد أدم رجل كذاب وجاهل ومهرج وليس بصاحب علم . وهذه الأوهام لا تعشعش إلا في روؤس العوام والجهلة من الناس.

هذا الزئبق الأحمر لن يكون له أي مفعول على الجان إلا إذا حصل عليه من إنسان. 

أقول: مادام الجان يستطيعون الحصول على الأموال وهي تطبع ، فلماذا يحتاجون الى الإنس ليزودونهم بالزئبق الآحمر أو البطيخ الأصفر .  

والله وبالله وتالله ، أن هذه الخزعبلات أضر على العاقل من أكل الزئبق أيا كان لونه.


----------



## finder (30 يونيو 2009)

لا تــــو جد هذه الخرفـــات إلا فــــي الدول العربية و الإفريـــقية الفقيرة فإن أحلا مهم بالمال تصبح أحلام يقضة حتى المثقفون منهم.


----------



## محمد المريمي (24 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي صاحب الموضوع (( السينبار )) اعلمك بأن مادة السنبار مفصولة عن الكبريت والزئبق وهي موجودة لدي ومواصفاتها سائل ثقيل نسبيا وبلون زيت الزيتون وهى مادة روحانية 100%
لاي معلومات اخرى تفضل بالسوال


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (26 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز اني بالصدفة ك اقراء عن موضوع الزئبق وان السينابار هو احد خاماته المشهورة وهو كبريت الزئبق ويستخرج الزئبق منه بالسخين العالي في الهواء لياكسد الكبريت ويبقى الزئبق وهو الزئبق العادي وليس الاحمر واعلم ان الزئبق من المواد الملوثه والسامه فاحذر عند العامل معه .
والله اعلم شكرا


----------



## حجر الفيلسوف (12 أبريل 2010)

اخوتى الاعزاء لا انكر انى بالفعل بحثت فى كلامكم وقمت بتجربه شخصيه مع احد الكيميائين وبالفعل كانت النتيجه زئبق ابيض كالمستخدم فى الترمومترات زائد ماده معدنيه اخرى فضيه اللون ايضا وعلمت ان الحجر رغم ندرته الا انه لاينتج اى زئبق اسود او احمر الا عن طريق تعرضه لتكثيف عن طريق جهاز يستخدم فقط فى المنشئات النوويه وتركت الامر برمته بعد ان ياست من الوصول لنتيجه مرضيه لعدم توفر مثل هذا الجهاز للعامه ... اشكر لكم ردودكم ومحاولتكم المساعده وااسف لضياع وقتكم سدى مع فائق احترامى وتقديرى لاداره المنتدى.


----------



## pale (26 أغسطس 2010)

انا عندي مجموعة تقنيات عديدة لفصل الفلزات عن بعضها في حال كان بدك اتفضل بالسؤال


----------

